# Morning wood..........for ladies?



## Middle of Everything

So the trouble finishing thread got me doing a quick bit of google research on the male member and aging. In doing so of course the frequency of "morning wood" or more properly nocturnal penile tumescence, came up. Well in seeing that I learned that nocturnal clitoral tumescence exists. Makes sense. 
Well I don't believe my wife has ever mentioned it. So is it as noticeable for you ladies? As uncomfortable at times? Guess seeing this just made me curious as most everyone knows about morning wood, but I've never heard it referring to ladies.


----------



## Faithful Wife

For me it usually happens when I’ve been dreaming about sex. Other times it happens just feels like waking up horny as hell.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Faithful Wife said:


> For me it usually happens when I’ve been dreaming about sex. Other times it happens just feels like waking up horny as hell.


Interesting.

See for men I think its pretty much been proven it has nothing to do with thinking or dreaming of sex. Usually happens during REM sleep yes, but I believe that researchers believe its the body "using" that part to keep it in working order so to speak.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> Interesting.
> 
> See for men I think its pretty much been proven it has nothing to do with thinking or dreaming of sex. Usually happens during REM sleep yes, but I believe that researchers believe its the body "using" that part to keep it in working order so to speak.


Right. 

It’s just that having an engorged clit without being horny is probably a very different feeling and doesn’t occur very often. Since I would have to reach down there and touch it to know for sure if I had a lady boner without being horny, then it’s possible it happens all the time and I just am not aware of it.

The same way you may have morning wood without being horny but once you start touching it or if you have a willing partner next to you then you’re quickly good to go, for me I may not be aware of morning chick wood but if I have a partner start rubbing on me I’m quickly good to go.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Faithful Wife said:


> Right.
> 
> It’s just that having an engorged clit without being horny is probably a very different feeling and doesn’t occur very often. Since I would have to reach down there and touch it to know for sure if I had a lady boner without being horny, then it’s possible it happens all the time and I just am not aware of it.
> 
> The same way you may have morning wood without being horny but once you start touching it or if you have a willing partner next to you then you’re quickly good to go, for me I may not be aware of morning chick wood but if I have a partner start rubbing on me I’m quickly good to go.


So you've answered my question for you at least. Just not near as noticeable. Kind of explains why not near as known I guess. Some women might not even know it happens.

And as an aside I have to say that there are a couple potentially awesome band names in your post. Lol

-Lady Boner
-Morning Chick Wood


----------



## Faithful Wife

Even though I don’t like their music, one of my favorite chick band names is Hole. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


----------



## EleGirl

Middle of Everything said:


> So the trouble finishing thread got me doing a quick bit of google research on the male member and aging. In doing so of course the frequency of "morning wood" or more properly nocturnal penile tumescence, came up. Well in seeing that I learned that nocturnal clitoral tumescence exists. Makes sense.
> Well I don't believe my wife has ever mentioned it. So is it as noticeable for you ladies? As uncomfortable at times? Guess seeing this just made me curious as most everyone knows about morning wood, but I've never heard it referring to ladies.


Since women don't get erections, I'm not even sure what you are asking here.


----------



## Middle of Everything

EleGirl said:


> Since women don't get erections, I'm not even sure what you are asking here.


Im going by wikipedia here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturnal_clitoral_tumescence

Bunch of other results when you google can women get erections. Hell, I don't know.

Why I posted the question. Had never heard of lady morning wood.


----------



## Girl_power

If I had a sexual dream I wake up with it. My underwear might be wet, I’m obviously wet, and I feel... horny. Sometimes I don’t realize it happened until I go pee and wipe and realize I was/am super wet.


----------



## MaiChi

I really don't know the mechanics of it. All I know for definite is that I prefer sex in the morning more than at any other time of day. Where that comes from I have no idea.


----------



## JustTheWife

EleGirl said:


> Since women don't get erections, I'm not even sure what you are asking here.


Yeah, I can't relate to this AT ALL. Not saying that it's not a thing, just that i have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## notmyjamie

If it's happening to me, I have no knowledge of it.


----------



## daddymikey1975

Middle of Everything said:


> So the trouble finishing thread......


Can you post a link to that thread?

Sorry for the off topic comment but this is something my fiancé struggles with and a search didn't turn up any results.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

My experience with this phenomenon is the same at @Faithful Wife and @Girl_power. Exactly the same.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy

I have afternoon delight chick wood.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Spicy said:


> I have afternoon delight chick wood.


Me too! It can happen anytime day or night really. You just suddenly have that feeling down there.


----------



## bobsmith

Just a slight tangent to the OP but I have wondered if women are aware that "morning wood" for guys in many cases does not always mean "wanting some"? With more than one partner, I recall them 'checking for that' in the morning as a sign for 'being in the mood'. I tend to agree that maybe REM sleep brings this on...IE, I was getting some good sleep before being 'checked'.....

That could only apply to me though I guess. I never told a partner "morning wood don't always mean I want some" for fear they would take that the wrong way.


----------



## Faithful Wife

bobsmith said:


> Just a slight tangent to the OP but I have wondered if women are aware that "morning wood" for guys in many cases does not always mean "wanting some"? With more than one partner, I recall them 'checking for that' in the morning as a sign for 'being in the mood'. I tend to agree that maybe REM sleep brings this on...IE, I was getting some good sleep before being 'checked'.....
> 
> That could only apply to me though I guess. I never told a partner "morning wood don't always mean I want some" for fear they would take that the wrong way.


My experience has been that some guys don’t necessarily want some in the morning and others do. Some seem to be happy to use any erection so if I’m there and willing, morning wood gets used. 

Happy to report my current guy is one that is happy to use it. But if I wasn’t up for the task he would not push for it. It just doesn’t take much to make me ready though so pretty much any morning, it’s gonna happen because I don’t want it to go to waste either. Gimme!


----------



## bobsmith

I wouldn't say I mind either way. I will say a few 'dirty girls' seem to know how to wake me up just fine. Even after sex the eve before, they seem to check for it and realize I am still basically out of it so will just suck on it. That seems to wake me right up.....lmao.....

they usually end up doing most of the work because I am just not a morning person and takes me a while to boot up. 

I did have one that may have had that "woman wood" thing because I swear every night like clock work, somewhere between 2-4am, she would just start rubbing herself, me, and the dog if they were close. She would then 'need it now', and have nearly no recollection of it in the morning. 

I think most of the time it started with me rolling over and snuggling with my typical bear hug.


----------



## Faithful Wife

“Dirty girls”? 

Weird.


----------



## bobsmith

Faithful, I didn't mean that in a negative way at all. Trying not to steer the thread away from the OP's original question, I just meant we had sex the night before and I fell asleep without any cleanup. To be honest, it is quite a turn on though!


----------



## Faithful Wife

bobsmith said:


> Faithful, I didn't mean that in a negative way at all. Trying not to steer the thread away from the OP's original question, I just meant we had sex the night before and I fell asleep without any cleanup. To be honest, it is quite a turn on though!


Why call them “dirty girls”? What is the point in that? They are your lover. Do you think they would consider “dirty girls” a compliment when they simply wanted sex with you?


----------



## 2become1

morning wood does not apply to a conscientious woman.


----------



## snerg

Faithful Wife said:


> Right.
> 
> It’s just that having an engorged clit without being horny is probably a very different feeling and doesn’t occur very often. Since I would have to reach down there and touch it to know for sure if I had a lady boner without being horny, then it’s possible it happens all the time and I just am not aware of it.
> 
> The same way you may have morning wood without being horny but once you start touching it or if you have a willing partner next to you then you’re quickly good to go, for me I may not be aware of morning *chick wood* but if I have a partner start rubbing on me I’m quickly good to go.


I'm stealing that phrase and making it mine


----------



## Mr. Nail

Faithful Wife said:


> Why call them “dirty girls”? What is the point in that? They are your lover. Do you think they would consider “dirty girls” a compliment when they simply wanted sex with you?


"Ooh, I need a dirty woman
Ooh, I need a dirty girl " -- Pink Floyd
"Goody two, goody two, goody goody two shoes " -- Adam Ant

I'm open to better suggestions, obviously my misspent youth didn't provide with a good line .. . . . .


----------



## Ed3n

Nocturnal penile tumescence (NPT) is not a result of sexual arousal or having a dream relating to sex. Instead, it is a normal function of the male reproductive system.
In fact, regular episodes of NPT are a sign that the nerves and blood supply to the penis are healthy.

Morning wood does NOT indicate arousal. It just happens with some men, and is beneficial to prostate health.


----------



## DEguy

Middle of Everything said:


> Im going by wikipedia here.
> 
> Nocturnal clitoral tumescence - Wikipedia
> 
> Bunch of other results when you google can women get erections. Hell, I don't know.
> 
> Why I posted the question. Had never heard of lady morning wood.


I think it would be called “morning blossom”


----------

